# Knights of the Old Republic - RG



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2007)

Please post your final character for the *KNIGHTS OF THE OLD REPUBLIC - THE HISS’AGOTH INSURRECTION* games...


----------



## drothgery (Jun 20, 2007)

*Serrana Vao*

Medium Female Twi'lek Scoundrel 5/Jedi 1, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 9; force boon feat
*Init* +11; *Perception* +2; *Force Perception* +12; *Use the Force*: +12 low-light vision
*Languages* Basic, Ryl, Binary, Huttese
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 21 (flat-footed 18); Fortitude: 19; Will: 16;  
*Hit Points*: 48 Threshold: 19
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +4, Grp +4
*Melee* Lightsaber +8 (2d8+3) weapon finesse; Serrana has built her own lightsaber
*Ranged* sporting blaster pistol (accurate weapon) +7 (3d4+3) or
*Ranged* sporting blaster pistol (accurate weapon) +7 (4d4+3) aim/deadeye
*Atk Options* 
*Special Abilities* point blank shot
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +12): none
*Force Secrets*: none
*Force Techniques*: none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 18
*Talents*: 
damage reduction 10, force perception, fool's luck, spacehound
*Feats*: deadeye, force boon, force sensitive(free), point blank shot, precise shot, skill focus (pilot), weapon finesse, weapon proficiency (lightsabers, pistols, simple weapons), vehicular combat
*Skills*: initiative +11, mechanics +10, persuasion +12, pilot +16, use computer +10, use the force +12; can reroll deception checks
* Possessions*:
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Clothes, knife, sporting blaster pistol, targetting scope, datapad, flight suit, utility belt (3 days of rations, medpack, tool kit, power pack, energy cell, glow rod, comlink, liquid cable dispenser with grappling hook), 2 X hip holster (pistol, lightsaber), 35 credits
*Experience* 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 1.5m, *Weight* 45kg
*Accessories*
T3-A17 T3-series Astromech Droid (could possibly be a PC?)
at one point had possession of a highly modified space transport with a dubious title (Nomi probably has disposed of it)
*Background*
Serrana has had a lot of luck packed into the scant sixteen years of the Twi'lek's life to date. Not all of it was good. Certainly it was bad luck that a well armed and dissatisfied customer caught up with her parents -- it seemed like they wanted her father to try and make an illegal delivery while a customs squad was still there on Nar Shadaa; it was good luck that she was in the cockpit when they were killed, and so flew off with their transport using the skills she'd learned at her mother's knee (both of her parents being quite successful smugglers up to that point). If any creditors wanted the ship, well, they never asked her about it. Though this might be because she never checked her parents mail, and kept to the outer rim. Sure that smuggling had done her parents in, she stuck to transporting passengers discretely in the outer rim, where they didn't bother with pesky things like 'commercial spacers licenses' or 'transport union membership cards' or 'starship registrations'.

And after surviving for nearly a year doing that -- and there were more than a few close calls -- her passengers were a Jedi knight and some of her padawan learners. Who didn't realize until after they'd left orbit that they'd hired a fourteen-year-old Twi'lek girl as their transportation. But the Jedi did very quickly realize that Serrana was force sensitive herself -- which probably had a lot to do with why she hadn't been killed.

In the last few years she's learned from Nomi Sunrider how to master her innate gifts with the Force, and applied her mechanical talent to constructing the Jedi's traditional lightsaber -- though, truly told, if fighting started, she still preferred a blaster in her hand, or better yet, her hands on the controls of a starship.

Despite losing her parents a few years ago and growing up a smuggler's daughter, she's friendly, cheerful, and possibly just a bit naive. She tends to walk into situations and expect to be able to improvise her way through -- and it works for her (above average intelligence, high charisma, and the Force making up for low wisdom).

*Appearance*

Serrana is a short, 'cute', young blue-skinned Twi'lek; she looks rather like Mission Vao (who may be a collateral decendant of hers). The Female Twi'lek Jedi Knight on page 218 of the rulebook is about what she wants to be when she grows up (since, IIRC, that used to be the Jedi Ace picture  ).

[sblock=213 things Serrana can't do in the Jedi Order]
1. Sith Acolytes will not join the Light Side for paid vacation and a better dental plan. It is wrong to attempt this in training exercises.
2. New Padawans do not have to sleep outside until they can open their room door with the Force. It is wrong to hack the locks to create the impression that this is true.
3. Refering to the Sith Lord in the simulation as 'Mr. Wrinkly-Face' will not make it any easier to defeat him.
4. Jedi Knights are rarely authorized to use high explosives. Padawans never are.
5. 'Peace through superior firepower' is not part of the Jedi Code.
6. Although you should follow Master Sunrinder's instructions absolutely, she does not require you to refer to her as 'Mistress and God'.
7. Although reprogramming the simulators does demonstrate some technical prowess, it will not improve your proficiency with a lightsaber.
8. Customs inspectors are not intrinsicly linked to the Dark Side of the Force. No matter what your parents told you.
9. Sneaking off to the cantina with your fellow Padawans is not 'searching your feelings through the Force'. Especially when you're under the legal drinking age.
10. Constructing a lightsaber is a deep, meditative process where a Jedi learns as much about herself as she does about the weapon she builds. Thefore, after completing your own, knocking off a few others from spare parts and trying to sell them for spare credits is frowned upon.

11. A lightsaber is an elegant weapon, with many unique capabilities. It is not a 'stinking short-range glow stick'.
12. Attempting to initiate telepathic contact with members of an interplanetary crime syndicate is not a good way to test my control of the Force. No matter how nice they were to me when I was a kid.
13. Twi'lek dancing girl constumes do not have any impact on holographic simulated enemy soldiers. Even if your mother said they had plenty of impact on real ones.
14. Programming training droids to do traditional Twi'lek dances is another excellent demonstration of technical skill. However, this also will not improve your skill with a lightsaber.
15. Full throttle is not the proper cruising setting for a luxury yacht.
16. Nor a space transport.
17. Nor even a starfighter.
18. My title is 'Padawan Vao'. It is not 'Blue Lady of the Light'.
19. Civillian vehicles may not be requisitioned in training exercises. No matter how cool that new landspeeder model is.
20. May not use the Force to pick pockets. May not use sleight of hand either.
[/sblock]

Log
[sblock]
6/29/07 - Used a force point for Fool's Luck.
8/9/07 - Used a force point for Fool's Luck.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2007)

Jade Shesh

Medium Female Human, Noble 4/ Jedi 2 CL6
Destiny 1; Force Points 11 Force Boon 
Init +11; Perception +10; Use the Force: +16  
Languages Linguist: Basic, Huttesse, Ithorian, Durese, Kel Dor, Kuati
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense Reflex: 20 (flat-footed 17); Fortitude: 17; Will: 20; Deflect 
Hit Points: 44 Threshold: 17
notes on Immunities and special resistances
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares
Base Attack Bonus +5, Grapple +4
Melee Light Saber +8 (2D8 + 2)
Melee Light Saber +6 (3D8 + 2) Rapid Strike
Ranged any ranged weapon attack and notes
Attack Options
Battle Strike, Weapon Finesse, Rapid Strike
Special Abilities Deflect, Equilibrium
Force Powers Known (Use the Force +16): Battle Strike, Force Disarm, Force Slam, Mind Trick, Move Object, Surge
Force Secrets: none
Force Techniques: none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16
Talents: Wealth (Noble 1), Equilibrium (Noble 3), Deflect (Jedi 1), 
Feats: Weapon Proficiency (Light Sabers, Pistols, Simple Weapons), Force Sensitive(Free), Linguist(Free), Force Boon (1st level), Skill Emphasis: Persuasion (Human), Skill Emphasis: Use The Force (Noble 2), Force Training (3rd Level), Weapon Finesse (Noble 4), Rapid Strike (Jedi 2), Force Training (6th level)
Skills:
Deception +11, Gather Information +11, Initiative +11, Know. Galactic Lore +10, Perception +10, Persuasion +16, Pilot +11, Use Computer +10, Use The Force +16

Possessions: Light Saber, Wardrobe, 4800 credits, The Star Jewel (Starwind Class Yacht) [90000/150000]
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Height 1.55m, Weight 44kg

Background: Jade is a scion of the Shesh family of Kuat. One of the 10 founding families of Kuat, the Shesh and the other families built the massive world encircling space station known as the Kuat Drive Yards. KDY, the source of the majority of the Galaxy's starships, created almost unlimited wealth and power for the world, especially the noble families. A founding member and one of the most influential of the Republic the noble families have developed a somewhat singular culture.

Jade has lived a life of leisure, jetting off to Coruscant for the latest gallery opening, or wherever her fancies took her so long as she understood that when the time came she would return Kuat and purchase a Telbun to father her child. It was on one of her many vacations that she met Nomi Sunrider, the woman who would become her teacher in the ways of the force. Initially she was drawn to the power control of the force would give her, but slowly the spoiled princess lost her rough edges through the training. She would always be haughty and enamored of luxury, but she did have a sense of noblisse oblige, and the respect accorded to Jedi certainly didn’t hurt.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 20, 2007)

Talesa Nell, Jedi Healer

Medium Miraluka Female Noble 1/Jedi 5, CL6
Destiny 1; Force Points 8 
Init +9 (can re-roll); Perception +16, (blind +7); Use the Force: +16 
Languages (Linguist): Miralukese, Basic, Bothese, Cerean, Ithorese, Mon Calamarian, Ryl
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense Reflex: 19 (flat-footed 18); Fortitude: 18; Will: 23; Deflect 
Hit Points: (45); Threshold: 17 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares
Base Attack Bonus +5, Grapple +4
Melee Light Saber +6 (2D8 + 2)
Ranged +6 (BLIND)
Attack Options: Force Disarm, Force Stun, Rebuke
Special Abilities: Deflect, Force Perception
Force Powers Known (Use the Force +16): Battle Strike, Farseeing, Force Disarm, Force Stun (2), Mind Trick, Move Object, Rebuke, Surge, Vital Transfer
Force Secrets: none
Force Techniques: none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 19*, Cha 16* (* +1 at level 4)
Talents: Force Perception (Noble 1), Deflect (Jedi 1), Force Focus (Jedi 3), Equilibrium (Jedi 5)
Feats: Weapon Proficiency [lightsaber, pistols, simple weapons] (base Noble, Jedi), Force Sensitive (free racial), Linguist (free Noble), Improved Defenses (1st Level), Skill Focus: Use the Force (Jedi 2),Force Training (3rd Level), Weapon Finesse (Jedi 4),Force Training (6th level),   
Skills:Gather Information (+11), Initiative (+9), Knowledge [galactic lore] (+10), Knowledge [life sciences] (+11), Persuasion (+11), Ride (+9), Treat Injury (+12), Use the Force (+16)
Possessions: Light Saber, Robe
–––––––––––––––––––––––––

Blindness: Miraluka cannot see normally. Unless they are able to use Force Sight (see below), all targets effectively have total concealment from them.
Force Sight: Miraluka have the ability to see through the Force despite being blind. This functions as the Force technique Improved Sense Surroundings (SECR p.103).
Quick Reactions: Miraluka may reroll Initiative checks, but they must keep the second result even if it is worse.

Equipment:
Jedi Robes
Lightsaber
Med Kit + 6 Med Packs [26 Kilograms]
10 Binder Cuffs [5 Kilograms]
3100 credits

Age: 18

Description: Talesa stands at five feet three inches, with very pale, white skin. She has long, purple hair, and a very narrow build. Her eyes, like all of her species, are solid, white orbs, vestigial organs that have no purpose. She normally wears a white blindfold on her face to conceal them.

Background:
The war between Stratos III and Stratos V was one of those small conflicts that flare up all the time in the Republic, and that everybody on both sides tries to pretend never happened.

The war was caused by both governments with opposing ideologies discovering a valuable mineral resource on the uninhabited planet of Stratos IV. Both sides wanted it, and failures in negotiations eventually lead to a small war over it. The war lasted all of three hours, and killed seventy-six people total, before Jedi and Republic negotiators brought an end to it. Of the casualties, forty were passengers on the Borelias when it entered the combat zone, unaware of the war, and was destroyed by trigger happy defense forces. Talesa was the forty-first passenger, a young Miralukan child with her parents. They were travellers, a rather among their species, and had brought their child with them to 'see' the universe. Talesa was the only survivor, being placed in an escape pod seconds before the ship blew.

She was quite heavily traumatized by the loss of her parents, and was taken in by the Jedi negotiators after the hostilities had seized, and her lifepod recovered. Initially, the Jedi planned to return her to her homeworld, but she begged them to allow her to join the Jedi order.

This was partially because her parents wanderlust, a rarity among the Mirulka, had been encouraged in her, and partially because she didn't believe she had anything to return to. Her entire life had been spent with her parents, she'd only spent a few years on Alpheridies. Their death's had removed everything in her universe, and the only real connection she ever had to her species. With her natural potential, the Jedi agreed to her request and, at the age of twelve, Talesa joined the Jedi and was sent to be trained.

She became the Padawan of Nomi Sunrider, and has spent the last six years training the ways of the Jedi, honing her natural talent for the Force into a powerful tool.

She's made no real attempt to rejoin with other Miraluka in the years since. As said, her only connection to the rest of her species were her parents. The few times she has met other Miraluka has left both parties feeling somewhat uncomfortable, due to the changes she's undergone because of her time with other races.

Personality:
Talesa , in her years of training, has taken the Jedi code to her heart. She lives and breathes it, and tries to follow it with all of her actions and thoughts.

She also still has her species natural inclinations towards pacifism. She reconciles that by only killing at a last resort, even in situations where other Jedi would kill. She uses her lightsaber skills and talent with the force to disarm, disable, stun, etc. her enemies, only ever killing when it is absolutely necessary to save an innocents life.

Her primary flaw is her refusal to acknowledge her life before the Jedi order. The loss of her parents traumatized her severely. Despite the best efforts of Jedi counselors and psychologists, she considers her life to only have begun once she entered the Jedi order. She will not talk about anything in her life that happened before that day.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 20, 2007)

*Elan Xandar Renn*

Medium Male Human Jedi 6, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 11; Force Boon
*Init* +11; *Perception* +10; *Use the Force*: +15 
*Languages* Basic, Huttese
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 20 (flat-footed 17); Fortitude: 18; Will: 19; Block, Deflect, Redirect 
*Hit Points*: 36 + 5d10 = 68  Threshold: 18
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1108059
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +6, Grp +9
*Melee* Lightsaber +10 (2d8+3)
*Melee* +6
*Ranged* +9
*Atk Options* Acrobatic Strike
*Special Abilities* Redirect shot
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +15): Force Disarm, Force Slam, Mind Trick, Move Object, Surge, Battle Strike
*Force Secrets*: none
*Force Techniques*: none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 16, Con13, Int 12, Wis14, Cha 14
*Talents*: Deflect, Block, Redirect
*Feats*: Force Training (2), Weapon finesse (lightsaber), Skill Focus (Use the Force), Force Boon, Weapon Focus (Lightsaber), Acrobatic Strike, Force Sensitivity, Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber), Weapon Proficiency (Simple Weapons)
*Skills*:Use The Force (+15), Acrobatics (+11), Perception (+10), Initiative (+11)
* Possessions*: Lightsaber (blue), Utility Belt, Jedi Robes, Basic Datapad, Holorecorder, Aquata Breather, All-temperature cloak, 40 credits
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 1.77m, *Weight* 75kg

*Background* 

Elan Xandar Renn was born in a backwater world, the Siul system, where contact with the Republic had been lost for many years. The planet had regressed to a sort of Dark Age. When Elan spontaneously manifested Force abilities as a child, he was feared as a witch, was apprehended by the local authorities and was set to be executed.

He was rescued by wandering Jedi Knight Arios Vol, an explorer for the Republic, who had just rediscovered the system during a blind hyperspace jump. Arios sensed the strong potential in the child, and took him to raise as his own.

Elan is eternally grateful to Arios for having saved him, and for teaching him the ways of the Force. Elan lives and dies by the Jedi code, and is the quintessential jedi padawan.

Recently, Elan had returned from a solo mission, and expected to rendez-vous with his master. After the appointed time, Arios failed to show. Having waited a prudent amount of time, Elan left a message for Arios at the space station where they were supposed to meet, and took passage aboard a transport bound for the Devlak V system, there to seek Jedi Master Nomi Sunrider, and complete his training, as he had been instructed to do by Arios, in case of his disappearance.

Physically, Elan is slightly below average in height, slim and wiry. He wears the traditional brown jedi robes and tan colored uniform. His lightsaber, given to him by Arios, is blue. His skin is fair, but tanned. He has black hair, worn at medium length, and brown eyes. He is in his mid to late twenties, and now sports a goatee to appear older.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 20, 2007)

*"Arro" or "Sarge" R0-T4 Military Training and Tactical Analysis Droid*

Medium Droid (4th degree) Soldier 6, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 8
*Init* +12; *Perception* +3; Darkvision 
*Languages* Basic, Binary, Hiss'agoth
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 22 (flat-footed 18); Fortitude: 18; Will: 16; Improved Armored Defense 
*Hit Points*: 57 Threshold: 18
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +6, Grp +8
*Melee* punch +8 (1d3+5) or
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster Rifle +11 (3d10+3) or
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster Rifle +9 (4d10+3) (Rapid Shot) or
*Area* Heavy Blaster Rifle +6 (3d10+3) (Autofire) or
*Ranged* Sporting Blaster Rifle (accurate) +11 (3d6+3) or
*Ranged* Sporting Blaster Rifle (accurate) +9 (4d6+3) (Rapid Shot) or
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster Rifle +9 (3d10+3) and
*Ranged* Sporting Blaster Rifle (accurate) +9 (3d6+3) (Dual Weapon Mastery II)
*Atk Options* Dual Weapon Mastery II, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot
*Special Abilities* Battle Analysis
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 14, Dex 18, Con --, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Talents*: Armored Defense, Battle Analysis, Improved Armored Defense
*Feats*:  Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Dual Weapon Mastery I, Dual Weapon Mastery II, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus (Rifles), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
*Skills*: Initiative +12, Knowledge (Tactics) +9, Mechanics +9, Treat Injury +8
*Systems*: Plasteel Shell, Jump Servos, Reinforced Blaster Rifle tool appendage, darkvision, rifle storage attachment (985/1000 credits), Hiss'agoth translator
*Possessions*: heavy Blaster Rifle, sporting blaster rifle, short-range comlink, medpac, 75 credits 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 2m, *Weight* 215kg


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 20, 2007)

*Jarec Noscondra, Jedi Guardian*

Jarec was a Republic soldier stationed on a backwater world in the Outer Rim. It was a lackluster assignment which completely failed to satisfy his dreams of glory and adventure. Until the Mandalorians attacked. Unprepared and undermanned, the Republic force was instantly overwhelmed and Jarec - badly wounded - would prove to be one of the few survivors. He managed to retreat to a nearby settlement where he was hidden by the brave farmers and kept alive, if only barely. The Mandalorians held the outpost for a brief time until word came of the imminent arrival of a delegation of Jedi. Rather than face the order, they retreated, and when the delegation arrived they found little but smoldering ruins and a contingent of locals with a small piece of news. The Jedi removed Jarec from the planet, treating his injuries aboard the starship, and gathering what information from him they could about the Mandalorians. The force was strong with him, and when he finally appealed to them to let him join them, they agreed.

Jarec had thought his outfit in the Republic military was an exemplar of fitness and ability, but they had been like children when faced with the Mandalorians. That the Mandalorians had then fled at the news of the Jedi's arrival left a strong impression. Jarec does not ever wish to find himself in a position of such weakness again. His obsession with readiness and martial prowess is a matter of some concern for Master Sunrider, and she has been working to teach him the value of patience and inner peace. He has proved rather less adept at these lessons than in his lightsaber training.

The Jedi were able to nurse Jarec back to his former strength, but he has refused to allow the removal of his scars. He bears them as a reminder to himself. The most impressive of these runs from the left corner of his mouth to the base of his left ear, a substantial portion of which is still missing.

*Medium Human Male Soldier 2/Jedi 4, CL6*
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 8
*Init* +10; *Perception* +5; *Use the Force*: +13 
*Languages* Basic
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 19 (flat-footed 17); Fortitude: 20; Will: 19; Block, Deflect  
*Hit Points*: 61 (42 +5d10) Threshold: 20
Tough as Nails, can take one extra Second Wind per day
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +6, *Grp* +9
*Melee* Lightsaber +10 (dmg 2d8+6) 
Double Attack +5/+5 melee attack with Lightsaber
*Ranged* +8
*Atk Options* Double Attack, Power Attack
*Special Abilities* +1 Reflex Defense with activated lightsaber (lightsaber defense)
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +13): Battle Strike, Negate Energy, Surge
*Force Secrets*: none
*Force Techniques*: none 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 11
*Talents* [3]: Deflect, Lightsaber Defense, Tough as Nails 
*Feats* [7]: Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Double Attack, Cleave, Force Training, Power Attack, Skill Focus (Use the Force), Skill Training (Use the Force), Weapon Focus (lightsaber), Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber, pistol, rifle, simple) 
*Skills* [4]: Acrobatics (+10), Initiative (+10), Jump (+11), Treat Injury (+10), Use the Force (+13)
* Possessions*: Lightsaber, Jedi Robes, Utility Belt (3 days of rations, medpack, tool kit, power pack, energy cell, glow rod, comlink, liquid cable dispenser with grappling hook)




[SBLOCK=Notes]Use the Force Skill allows you to do the following…
•	Force Trance (DC10) full-round action, fully aware of surround. Each hour in trance you regain hit points equal to your level. If you remain for 4 hours you are fully rested (as if 8 hours of sleep). It is a Swift action to come out of the trance.
•	Move Light Objects (DC10) as a Move action, objects up to 5kg within 6 squares (each square is about 1.5 meters). As an attack, Standard action vs. opponents Ref Defense, damage is 1d6
•	Search Your Feelings (DC15) Full-round action, give you a basic idea if your action is favorable or not. 
•	Sense Force (DC automatic, plus) 
•	Sense Surroundings (DC15) as a Swift action, Use the Force check to ignore the affects of cover or concealment when making a Perception check to detect or observe objects. DC +5 if object under total cover. 
•	Telepathy (Will Defense if unwilling, willing DC10 + depending on how far away they are) as a Standard action can establish a telepathic link with another creature to exchange a single thought or emotion (“Danger”, “Help”, “Go”, etc)
You can take 10 on Use the Force but you cannot take 20

Force Powers Known: note that Force Powers can only be used once each per encounters, unless 1 of the following happens – (1) combat is over and you have about a minute to rest and you regain the use of all powers. (2) you roll a natural 20 on the Use the Force skill check, you regain all used Force Powers at the end of your turn. (3) you spend a Force Point as a Reaction and immediately regain the use of one of your powers of choice. (4) some unique ability or talent (none for you yet).
•	Battle Strike – Time: Swift action. Target: You. Use the Force skill Check: DC15: Gain +1 force bonus on your next attack and deal 1d6 extra damage. DC20: as DC15 but deal 2d6 extra damage. DC25: as DC15 but deal 1d6 extra damage. Special: If you spend a Force Point you deal an additional 2d6 damage on your next attack roll when you use this power.
•	Negate Energy – Time: Reaction (but you must be aware of the attack and not flat-footed). Target: one attack directed at you that deals energy damage. Use the Force skill Check: If the check equals or exceeds the damage dealt by the energy weapon, the attack is negated and you take you damage. Special: if you succeed your skill you, you can spend a Force Point and regain a number of hit points equal to the damage of the negated attack, up to your maximum hit point score. 
•	Surge – Time: Swift action. Target: You. Use the Force skill Check: DC10: you gain +10 force bonus to jump checks and your speed increases by 2 squares until the start of your next turn. DC15: you gain +20 force bonus to jump checks and your speed increases by 4 squares until the start of your next turn. DC20: you gain +30 force bonus to jump checks and your speed increases by 6 squares until the start of your next turn. Special: you can spend a Force Point to gain an additional +10 to your Jump checks and 2 additional squares of movement. 
Talents [3]: 
•	Deflect – as a Reaction (no time) allows you to make a Use the Force skill roll vs. a ranged attack that succeeds in hitting you. Each addition time it is used in a round there is a cumulative -5 to your skill roll. Must be aware of the attack  
•	Lightsaber Defense – grants you +1 to Reflex Defense when you have an activated Lightsaber in your hands
•	Tough as Nails – allows you to use Second Wind twice in one day
Feats [7]:
•	Armor Proficiency (light, medium) – free for solider class, can you the armor or class bonus to Ref defense. 
•	Dual Weapon Master I – allows you to wield two weapons and attack twice in one round. Each attack is at -5 to your attack roll with the weapons. Damage is the same for both weapons
•	Cleave – as in the base D20, if you drop a foe you can attack an adjacent target that round
•	Force Sensitivity – I forgot this one on your Character Sheet, gained it for free. 
•	Force Training – you gain 1 + your Wisdom modifier (min 1) in Force Powers each time you take this feat
•	Power Attack – lower your base attack by up to -5 to gain a +5 to damage
•	Skill Focus (Use the Force) – grants you +5 to one skill
•	Skill Training (Use the Force) – grants you the Trained bonus (+5) and ability to use the skill fully (many skills have basic uses and advanced uses that you have to be trained with the skill in order to use it)
•	Weapon Focus (lightsaber) – as base D20, grants you +1 attack bonus with one weapon. Also allows you to specialize with a lightsaber with a Talent if you want
•	Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber, pistol, rifle, simple) – free for soldier class and 1 free when you multiclass to Jedi (lightsaber)
Skills [4]: 3 starting skills for being a soldier +1 for Human and +1 for skill training feat. Skills are determined a bit weird – your roll for all Skills is ½ your level (round down) + the skills’ attribute. If you are trained with a skill you get +5 to your roll. If you take the Skill Focus Feat you get +5 to the skill roll (So your *Use the Force* is 3 + your Charisma Modifier +5 for Trained and +5 for Skill Focus)
•	Acrobatics [DEX] (+10) as base d20, used for Tumbling and Balance checks
•	Initiative [DEX] (+10) used to determine your initiative in combat and also when someone tries to Deceive you to catch you flat-footed (aka Bluff from base D20)
•	Jump [STR] (+11) how high or far you can jump
•	Treat Injury [WIS] (+10) used to treat injured, not only to stabilize but to heal some hit points back and to remove conditional modifiers
•	Use the Force [CHA] (+13) explained above[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Caros (Jun 23, 2007)

*Nicolas*

Nicolas.

Medium Human Male, Jedi 6. CR 6.
Destiny 1, Force Points 8
Init - +11, Use the force +16, Perception +5
Languages: Basic
-------------------------------------------------------------
Defence: Reflex- 21, Fort - 18, Will - 20
Hit Points:63 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1113708)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Speed 6 Squares
Base Attack Bonus: +6
Melee Lightsaber: +9 (2d8+3)
Ranged Attack: +9 (Weapon used)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Force Powers Known: Farseeing, Battle Strike, Force Slam, Mind Trick, Move object, Negate Energy, Surge.
Force Secrets:None
Force Techniques:None
-------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 16.
Talents: Block, Deflect, Redirect.
Feats: Acrobatic Strike, Improved defences, Rapid Strike, Weapon Finess (Lightsaber), Force training x2, Skill Emphasis(Use the Force)
Skills:[4] Use the Force (+16), Acrobatics (+11), Initiative (+11), Computer Use (+9)


Nicolas was one of the few children raised from an early age to be a Jedi, indeed he was a true example of what would later become the norm for the Jedi order. Born on Coruscant he was identifed at the age of two to be force sensitve. His parents, a couple who had never wanted a child in the first place were happy to give away what they were assured would be a strange and troubled young boy if not properly trained.

Indoctrinated from infancy in the ways of the Jedi, he was fascinated not only with the power that could be wielded, but in the peace it brought to him. A proponent of meditation and thought, Nicolas' first master taught him that in any situation one must first think. Center one's self, orginize one's thoughts, and then, if the living force was in harmony, act swiftly and decisively.

All this led to a strange young man, he would seem in most situations serene and harmless, only to spring into fierce action the moment it was required.

Appearence: Nicolas was a tow headed young man. About Eighteen years of age he wore his black hair combed forward and cut above his eyes, a simple pair of robes with almost the consistency of burlap resting atop his flesh. His lightsaber was a viberant emerald blade that led down into a simple, inornate hilt.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 11, 2007)

And just cause it is fun, here are some of the Rogues you have faced (note as you 'beat' others I will post them also)

*Hiss’agoth Species Traits
Attribute Modifier*: +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Intelligence and Charisma
*Gifted Jumpers*: Hiss’agoth can take 10 when jumping even under stressful situation. Also they do not require running movement before leaping (no extra multiplier for standing jumps). Finally Jump is considered a class skill even it is normally not listed as a class skill. 
*Conditional Bonus Feat*: If the Hiss’agoth is trained in Jump they gain the bonus feat – Skill Focus (Jump).   
*Scaly Skin*: Hiss’agoth skin is tough and scaly and grants them +1 to their Reflex Defense.
*Primitive*: Hiss’agoth do not gain Weapon Proficiency in pistol, rifle or heavy weapons, even if their class normally allowed it. 
*Languages*: Hiss’agoth

*Hiss’agoth nomads* 
Medium Hiss’agoth nonheroic 4; CL1
*Dark Side* 0; *Init* +5; *Senses* Perception +7
*Languages* Hiss’agoth
*Defenses* Ref 14 (flat-footed 11), Fort 10, Will 10
*Hit Points* 11; *Threshold* 10
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +4
*Melee* +6 fighting spears (1d8+1)
*Ranged* +6 bows (1d8) 
*Special Abilities* Gifted Jumpers, Shake it Off
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 8
*Feats* Skill Focus (Jump), Skill Training (Perception), Skill Training (Stealth), Weapon Finesse, Weapon Proficiency (simple)
*Skills* Jump +13, Perception +7, Stealth +10
*Possessions* Fighting spears, bow with 10 arrows, primitive all-temp cloaks (desert)

*Hiss’agoth nomad leaders*
Medium Hiss’agoth Scout 5; CL4
*Dark Side* 0; *Force Points* 3
*Init* +10;  *Senses* Perception +8 
*Languages* Hiss’agoth 
*Defense* Reflex: 21 (flat-footed 18); Fortitude: 17; Will: 16 
*Hit Points*: 40; *Threshold*: 17
*Speed* 8 squares; Long Stride
*Base Attack Bonus* +4, *Grapple* +5
*Melee* +7 spears (1d8+3)
*Ranged* +7 spears (1d8+3)
*Atk Options* Rapid Strike
*Special Abilities* Gifted Jumpers, Shake it Off
*Abilities*: Str 12, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Talents*: Acute Senses, Expert Tracker, Long Stride
*Feats*: Rapid Strike, Shake it Off, Skill Focus (Jump), Skill Focus (Survival), Skill Training (Initiative), Weapon Finesse, Weapon Proficiency (simple)
*Skills*: Endurance +8, Initiative +10, Jump +14, Perception +8, Stealth +10, Survival +13
*Possessions*: Fighting spears, primitive all-temp cloaks (desert)


I gave the Hiss'agoth a -1 to the CL just cause with their weapons they had little to no chance of hurting any of you to badly. Now the base ones would be 0 or 1/2 but I will just say 1 for now and so calculating the XP that you got from these guys… it was 8+16= 32/3 =10 which it was NO way that tough… so I am dividing it by the number of character so 32/7 =4 which seems about right. So that would mean 800/7 = 114 each. But I will be awarding others in a bit here, so don’t worry about it yet.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 12, 2007)

OK the next set is NOT for current players... please say out if you are playing in the KoTR game as it will spoil some of the fun. You will get to look at all of these later. NOTE you are not expected to fight everyone here, but just in case 

[sblock]
*Popottus the Hutt* 
Large Hutt noble 4/scoundrel 4/crime lord 4 CL12
*Destiny* 1, *Force* 7, *Dark Side* 15
*Init* +8; *Senses* Perception +18
*Languages* Basic, Bocce, Huttese, Ryl, Nikto, Gamorrean, Sriluurian
----
*Defenses* Reflex 21 (flat-footed 21), Fortitude 25, Will 28; +5 to Will defense vs. Use the Force
*Hit Points*: 108; *Threshold* 36
----
*Speed* 2 squares; can’t be tripped or knocked prone
*Base Atk* +9; *Grp* +11
*Melee* unarmed +11 (1d8+8)
*Ranged* by weapon type +6
*Atk Options* Pin, Point Blank Shot
*Special Actions* Command Cover, Disruptive, Inspire Fear I, Walk the Line
---
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 4, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 17
*Talents* Attract Minion, Connections, Disruptive, Inspire Fear I, Notorious, Shares Notoriety, Walk the Line, Wealth
*Feats* Improved Damage Threshold, Improved Defenses, Linguist, Martial Arts I, Pin, Point Blank Shot, Skill Focus (Deception, Gather Information, Perception, Persuasion), Toughness, Weapon Proficiency (pistols, simple weapons)
*Skills* Deception +19, Gather Information +19, Initiative +8, Knowledge (bureaucracy) +13, Knowledge (galactic lore) +13, Perception +18, Persuasion (may re-roll and keep better result) +19, Use Computer +13
----
* Possessions* lots of stuff, palace, various skiffs, barges, and transports


*The Dark Witch/Dancer Sisters – Kyl and Rylle Dornus* 
Medium Female Twi’lek Scoundrel 8, CL8 (twin sisters)
*Destiny* 0, *Force* 6, *Dark Side* 10
*Init* +13; *Senses* Perception +6, Force Perception +18; low-light vision
*Languages* Basic, Ryl, Lukku, Huttese
----
*Defense* Reflex 27 (flat-footed 20), Fortitude 22, Will 21 
*HP* 49; *Threshold* 22
----
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Atk* +6, *Grp* +6
*Melee* +10 unarmed (1d10+4)
*Ranged* +10 Hold-out Blaster Pistol (3d4+4)
*Atk Options* Point Blank Shot
*Special Abilities* Damage Resistance, Sneak Attack 
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +18): Mind Trick, Surge
----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 11, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 19
*Talents* Damage Resistance (10), Force Perception, Sneak Attack (1d6) 
*Feats* Force Sensitivity, Force Training, Martial Arts I, II & III, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Finesse, Skill Focus (Use the Force), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, simple)
*Skills* Acrobatics +12, Deception +12 (may re-roll test, must take second result), Initiative +12, Stealth +12, Use Computers +9, Use the Force +17
----
*Possessions* Hold-out Blaster Pistols, Skimpy costumes 


*O’jon Getta’norm*
Medium Male Falleen Scoundrel 8, CL8 
*Destiny* 0, *Force* 6; *Dark Side* 10
*Init* +6; *Senses* Perception +10 
*Languages* Basic, Falleenic, Huttese, Ryl, Shriiwook (cannot speak) 
----
*Defense* Reflex 22 (flat-footed 20), Fortitude 19, Will 20; +5 to Will defense vs. Use the Force 
*HP* 49; *Threshold* 19
----
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Atk* +6, *Grp* +6
*Melee* +8 viboblade (2d6+4)
*Ranged* +8 hold-out blaster (3d4+4) 
*Atk Options* Deadeye, Point Blank Shot
*Special Abilities* Semi-Aquatic, Pheromones
----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 12, Cha 18
*Talents* Fool’s Luck, Knack, Lucky Shot, Disruptive 
*Feats* Deadeye, Melee Defense, Point Blank Shot, Quick Draw, Skill Focus (Deception), Skill Focus (Persuasion), Weapon Finesse, Weapon Proficiency (advanced melee weapons, pistol, simple)
*Skills* Acrobatics +11, Deceptive +18, Gather Information +13, Knowledge (Galactic Lore) +12, Perception +10, Persuasion +18, Stealth +11
----
*Possessions* Formal robes, vibroblade (concealed), Hold-out blaster (concealed)

*Falleen Species Traits*
A semi-aquatic cold-blooded race that can slightly alter their skin color and naturally exuded pheromones which made them all but irresistible to the opposite sex of any known species. They are also fairly xeno-phobic.
*Medium* Size and Speed: 6 squares 
*Semi-Aquatic* can breath underwater
*Pheromones* Falleen can re-roll and Deceptive and Persuasion check made against any member of the opposite sex that can ‘smell’ them (within 6 squares)
*Resistant to the Force* +5 to Will defense vs. Use the Force powers and skills 
*Languages* Basic and Falleenic 


*Hanharr* 
Medium Wookiee scout 7/bounty hunter 3; CL10
*Destiny* 0, *Force* 7, *Dark Side* 19
*Init* +11, *Senses* Perception +10
*Languages* Basic (cannot speak), Huttese (cannot speak), Shyriiwook
----
*Defenses* Reflex  25 (flat-footed 24), Fortitude 26, Will 20; Evasion
*HP* 114; *Threshold* 26; extraordinary recuperation
----
*Speed* 8 squares; Long Stride
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +13
*Melee* vibro-ax +14 (2d10+15) two-handed, or
*Melee* vibro-ax +14 (3d10+15) with Mighty Swing
*Ranged* bowcaster +9 (3d10+5)
*Atk Options* Hunter’s Mark, Mighty Swing
*Special Abilities* Familiar Foe +1, Hunter’s Target, Rage 2/day
----
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 13, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 6
*Talents* Acute Senses, Evasion, Expert Tracker, Hunter’s Mark, Hunter’s Target, Long Stride
*Feats* Dreadful Rage, Extra Rage, Mighty Swing, Shake It Off, Skill Focus (Survival), Skill Training (Initiative, Mechanics), Toughness, Weapon Focus (advanced melee weapons), Weapon Proficiency (advanced melee weapons, pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
*Skills* Climb +15 (may take 10), Endurance +14, Initiative +11, Jump +15, Mechanics +11, Perception  +10, Persuasion +5 (may reroll attempts to intimidate), Stealth +11, Survival +15
----
*Possessions* vibro-ax, bowcaster, necklace of finger bones, protocol droid head (that can translate spoken Shyriiwook into Basic)


*Weequay Guards*
Medium Weequay nonheroic 6; CL2
*Dark Side* 7
*Init* +11; *Senses* Perception +7; Scent, Enhanced Smell
*Languages* Basic (cannot speak), Weequay
*Defenses* Ref 20 (flat-footed 17), Fort 14, Will 9
*HP* 26; *Threshold* 14
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +6
*Melee* Vibro-axe +6 (2d10+4) two-handed , or
*Melee* Vibro-axe +6 (3d10+4) with Mighty Swing
*Combat Options* Mighty Swing
*Special Abilities* Silent Communication
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 9, Cha 8
*Feats* Armor Proficiency (light), Mighty Swing, Skill Training (Initiative), Weapon Proficiency (advanced melee weapons)
*Skills* Initiative +11, Perception +9
*Possessions* Vibro-axe, Ceremonial Armor (+7 armor, +1 equip, light)

*Weequay Species Traits*
The Weequays are a race of humanoids who originate from the Outer Rim planet of Sriluur, near Hutt Space. Their home was a harsh desert planet, leading to the species' tanned skin tone and rough, sandy, wrinkled skin. Their eyes were dark and slightly recessed into their skulls. 
*Ability Modifiers* Dexterity +2, Constitution +2, Intelligence -2, Wisdom -2, Charisma -2
*Scent*: Weequay has a very keen sense of smell. At close range (10 squares), Weequays can ignore concealment and cover for purposes of Perception checks, and they take no penalty from poor visibility when tracking. 
*Silent language*: Weequay may communicate among themselves by smell, without need for words or signs of any kind.
*Enhanced smell*: Members of this species may reroll any Perception check any time they can also use their smell (so not when in a vacuum, etc), but they must abide by the second result, even if it’s worse than the first one.


*Gamorrean thug*
Medium Gamorrean nonheroic 3; CL1
*Dark Side* 7
*Init* +7; *Senses* Perception +5
*Languages* Basic (cannot speak), Gamorrean (speak only)
*Defenses* Ref 15 (flat-footed 14), Fort 16, Will 9
*Hit Points* 16; *Threshold* 17
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Atk* +2; Grp +5
*Melee* two-handed axe +5 (2d6+6) 
*Combat Options* Power Attack
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 9, Cha 8
*Feats* Armor Proficiency (light), Improved Damage Threshold, Power Attack, Skill Training (Initiative)
*Skills* Initiative +7, Perception +5
*Possessions* Big two-handed axe, Junk armor (+4 armor, light)


Dark Tainted (with Sith alchemy) things in the cages… to be seen soon? 
*Hiss’agoth Razor-Claw*
Large Force Modified Predator 7; CL 7
*Dark Side* 20
*Init* +8; *Senses* Perception +8, Sense the Force +8; Low-light vision, Dark vision (60ft), Scent
*Defenses* Ref 17 (flat-footed 16), Fort 22, Will 17
*HP* 64; Threshold 22
*Speed* 9 squares
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +15
*Melee* two claws +10 (1d8+6) and
One bite +5 (1d10+11)*, plus poison (as *Paralytic Poison (CL5)* in SWSE pg. 255)
*Ranged* poisonous spit +6 (as *Paralytic Poison (CL5)* in SWSE pg. 255; range 2 squares max)
*Fighting Space* 2x2, *Reach* 1
*Special Abilities* Predator (Base Atk =level), Multiple Attack, Damage Reduction 5 (even vs. lightsabers), Immunity to Fear, Rage 1/day (+), Scent, Enhanced Hide (+6 armor)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 12, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 11
*Feats* Power Attack, Skill Training (Perception, Stealth, Survival)
*Skills* Initiative +9, Perception +8, Stealth +9, Survival +8
*includes 5 point Power Attack 
[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 12, 2007)

More spoilers for the players in my game NOT to read (yet)...

[sblock]
*Hiss’agoth Shadow Warlock*
Medium Male Hiss’agoth Scout 6, CL6
*Destiny* 0; *Force* 3; *Dark Side* 19
*Init* +11; *Senses* Perception +4
*Languages* Hiss’agoth, some Basic  
*Defense* Reflex 23 (flat-footed 18), Fortitude 18, Will: 17 
*HP* 45; *Threshold* 18
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Atk* +4, *Grp* +5
*Melee* +7 unarmed (1d8+4) or
*Melee* +5 unarmed (2d8+4) with Rapid Strike
*Ranged* +7 by weapon type
*Atk Options* Rapid Strike
*Special Abilities* May re-roll Jump tests
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +14): Mind Trick, Surge 
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Talents* Force Shadow*, Power of the Darkside, Steel Mind*
*Feats* Force Sensitivity, Force Training, Martial Arts I & II, Shake it Off, Skill Focus (Jump), Skill Focus (Use the Force), Weapon Finesse, Weapon Proficiency (simple) 
*Skills* Endurance +9, Initiative +11, Jump +14, Stealth +11, Survival +9, Use the Force +14
*Possessions* Primitive all-temp cloaks (desert), Sith artifacts (+1 to Use the Force, but any non-dark sider gains a Dark side point using them)   

*Hiss’agoth Shadow Mistress*
Medium Female Hiss’agoth Scout 7/Force Adapt 1, CL8
*Destiny* 0; *Force* 5; *Dark Side* 24
*Init* +12; *Senses* Perception +5
*Languages* Hiss’agoth, some Basic  
*Defense* Reflex 25 (flat-footed 20), Fortitude 20, Will: 19 
*HP* 54; *Threshold* 20
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Atk* +5, *Grp* +6
*Melee* +8 unarmed (1d8+5) or
*Melee* +6 unarmed (2d8+5) with Rapid Strike
*Ranged* +8 by weapon type
*Atk Options* Rapid Strike
*Special Abilities* May re-roll Jump tests
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +15): Mind Trick, Surge 
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Talents* Channel Aggression, Dark Presence, Force Shadow*, Power of the Darkside, Soothing Tongue*, Steel Mind*
*Feats* Force Sensitivity, Force Training, Martial Arts I & II, Shake it Off, Skill Focus (Jump), Skill Focus (Use the Force), Weapon Finesse, Weapon Proficiency (simple) 
*Skills* Endurance +10, Initiative +12, Jump +15, Stealth +12, Survival +10, Use the Force +15
*Possessions* Primitive all-temp cloaks (desert), Sith artifacts (+1 to Use the Force, but any non-dark sider gains a Dark side point using them)   

*Night Warlock Force Talents (see below)

The Night Warlocks where created by a renegade Jedi Knight, Du’noss Verg, whom fled the republic in search of power after the Golden Age of the Sith. Du’noss discovered many dark secrets on the lost world of _Korriban_ and then set out to find a world that he could conquer and happened upon the _Historgoth_ system. On one of the moons of the third planet (the Gas Giant that would be called _Orange Heaven_, on the moon that would one day be called _Cold Rock_) was strong in the dark side of the Force and he built his Fortress there. On the planet of Historgoth, he found a few other place that were also strong with the dark side and a few of the natives whom were Force Sensitive that he could train and mold into an army of conquest. But Du’noss’s ambitions was greater then his abilities with the Force, and as he attacked and overran many of the native lands, the Hiss’agoth united and destroyed his army. 

Du’noss fled to his fortress on Cold Rock where he delved deep into Sith Alchemy to create a new army, but something went terribly wrong and he vanished. His fortress sat empty for hundreds of years until the new, reborn Sith would be drawn to it now… drawn to whatever it was the Du’noss created that he could not control. 

Those Hiss’agoth Night Warlocks not killed in the war of conquest fled into deep underground caves and hide for hundreds of years, stealing Force Sensitive children too carry on their dark traditions. Over time, the Warlocks would be lead by an all female council, called the _Night Mistress_. They hide away from the world at large until the Sith (the so called _Shadow Lords_ from the dark between the stars) returned to their world and set them on a path of disruption and chaos. For the Sith want something, both from the fortress on Cold Rock and something found in the deep dark places of Historgoth Prime. 

*Steel Mind* – as the Jedi Sentinel Talent, _Clear Mind_
*Force Shadow* – as the Jed Sentinel Talent, Force Haze, but the user does not have to spend a Force Point if they use it only to hide themselves. The Prerequisite for this power is _Steel Mind_ and _Power of the Dark Side_
*Soothing Tongue* – as the Jedi Consular Talent _Adapt Negotiator_
[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 13, 2007)

Next set of NPC write-ups... players please stay out for your own enjoyment 

[sblock]
These are the forces that the characters are going to be facing… on the Sith Moon Fortress on Cold Rock and again at Bogden along the Hydian Way HyperJump JumpBeacon Station when the move to destroy it.  

*Sith Troopers*
Medium human nonheroic 4
*Dark Side* 6
*Init* +8; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception +8
*Languages* Basic
*Defenses* Ref 17 (flat-footed 16), Fort 13, Will 9
*HP* 14; *Threshold* 13
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* Unarmed +4 (1d4+1) or 
*Melee* Vibroblade +4 (2d6+1)
*Ranged* Blaster Rifle +4 (3d8) or 
*Ranged* blaster rifle -1 (3d8) autofire 
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +4
*Special Actions* Coordinated Attack
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 8
*Feats* Armor Proficiency (light), Coordinated Attack, Weapon Proficiency (advanced melee weapons, pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
*Skills* Initiative +8, Perception +8
*Possessions* Blaster rifle, Sith trooper armor (+6 armor, +2 equipment, as stormtrooper armor), Utility belt with medpac, Vibroblade

One in ten will carry a Light Repeating Blaster Rifle and wear crimson colored armor. Replace ranged attack with the following…
Ranged Light Repeating Blaster Rifle +4 (3d10), autofire (this weapon holds two power batteries, each with 15 shots for a total of 30 rounds). Autofire attack -1, or if braced +2 

*Sith Commandos*
Medium human nonheroic 4/soldier 5; CL 6
*Dark Side* 6
*Init* +11; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception +11 
*Languages* Basic
*Defenses* Ref 20 (flat-footed 18), Fort 20, Will 14
*HP* 42; *Threshold* 20
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* vibrobayonet +8 (2d6+4) or
*Melee* vibrodagger +8 (2d4+3)
*Ranged* heavy blaster rifle +10 (3d10+2) or
*Ranged* heavy blaster rifle +5 (3d10+2) with autofire or
*Ranged* heavy blaster rifle +5 (5d10+2) with burst fire or
*Ranged* frag grenade +9 (4d6+2, 2-square burst)
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +9
*Atk Options* Burst fire
*Special Actions* Coordinated Attack
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 8
*Talents* Armored Defense, Improved Armored Defense, Weapon Specialization (rifles)
*Feats* Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Burst Fire, Coordinated Attack, Skill Training (Endurance), Toughness, Weapon Focus (rifles), Weapon Proficiency (advanced melee weapons, pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
*Skills* Endurance +10, Initiative +11, Perception +11
*Possessions* heavy blaster rifle with vibrobayonet, Sith commando armor (+6 armor, +2 equipment, as stormtrooper armor), utility belt with medpac, 3 frag grenades

*Sith Marauder*
Medium human soldier 5
*Destiny* 0; *Force* 5; *Dark Side* 12
*Init* +8; *Senses* Perception +8
*Languages* Basic
Defenses[/b] Ref 18 (flat-footed 16), Fort 20, Will 16
*HP* 67; *Threshold* 20
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* Unarmed +8 (1d6+6) or
*Melee* sword +8 (1d8+6) or
*Melee* sword +3/+3 (1d8+6/1d8+6) dual swords 
*Ranged* Blaster pistol +6 (3d6+2) 
*Base Atk* +5; Grp +8
*Atk Options* Point Blank Shot
*Special Actions* Damage Reduction 10
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +7): Dark Rage (2)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Talents* Armored Defense, Damage Reduction 10, Melee Smash
*Feats* Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Force Training, Force Sensitivity, Dual Weapon Fighting I, Martial Arts I, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
*Skills* Initiative +8, Jump +10, Perception +8, Use the Force +7
*Possessions* Ancient battle armor (+5 armor, +2 equipment), two Board swords, Blaster pistol

*Sith Acolyte Warrior or Fallen Jedi*
Medium human Jedi 5, CL 5
*Destiny* 0; *Force* 5; *Dark Side* 18; Power of the Dark Side
*Init* +9; *Senses* Perception +9
*Languages* Basic, Sith
*Defenses* Ref 19 (flat-footed 17), Fort 20, Will 17
*HP* 54; *Threshold* 20
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* lightsaber +8 (2d8+6) or (2d8+8 if used two-handed)
*Melee* lightsaber +8 (3d8+8) two-handed Mighty Swing
*Ranged* by weapon +7
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +7
*Atk Options* Might Swing
*Special Actions* Equilibrium
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +14): Battle Strike, Surge
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Talents* Equilibrium, Power of the Dark Side, Weapon Specialization (lightsabers)
*Feats* Armor Proficiency (light), Force Sensitivity, Force Training, Mighty Swing, Skill Focus (Use the Force), Weapon (lightsabers), Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers, simple weapons)
*Skills* Acrobatics +9, Initiative +9, Perception +9, Use the Force +14
*Possessions* Advanced Sith Combat Armor (armor +7, fort +2), lightsaber (red)

*Optional Acolyte Warriors*
DUEL-WEAPON FIGHTER
For Feats, replace Mighty Swing with Dual Weapon Master I. 
Carry either two lightsabers (red) or a double lightsaber. Replace the second Melee attack option with 
*Melee* +3/+3 lightsaber (2d8+6)

OTHER FORCE POWERS
1. Known Force Powers - Dark Rage, Force Grip
2. Known Force Powers - Force Slam, Move Object
3. Known Force Powers - Battle Strike, Negate Energy


Vehicles
*Sith Fighter*
Huge Starfighter, CL7
*Init* +6 *Senses* Perception +6
*Defense* Ref 15 (flat-footed 11), Fort 22; +3 armor
*HP* 60; *DR* 10; *Threshold* 32
*Speed* fly 15 squares (max. velocity 1,100 km/h), fly 5 squares (space-scale)
*Ranged* laser cannons *(pilot)*, Atk +6 (+1 autofire); *Dmg* 4d10x2 
*Fighting Squares* 3x3 or 1 square (space-scale), *Cover* Total
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +24
*Atk Options* autofire (laser cannons)
*Abilities* Str 34, Dex 18, Con --, Int 14 
*Skills* Initiative +8, Mechanics +6, Perception +6, Pilot +8 (+6)
*Crew* 1 (skilled); *Passengers* none
*Cargo* 65 kg; *Consumables* 2 days; *Carried Craft* none
*Availability* Military (Sith); *Cost* Not available

*Sith Troop Transport and Attack Transport*
Colossal lander and attack boat, CL14
*Init* +0, *Senses* Perception +8
*Defense* Ref 13 (flat-footed 12), Fort 32; +12 armor
*HP* 800; *DR* 15; *SR* 30, *Threshold* 100
*Speed* fly 10 squares (maximum speed 700 km/h), fly 3 squares (space-scale)
*Ranged* 2 turbolaser batteries *(4 gunners)* Atk +10* (-10 against targets smaller then Colossal); *Dmg* 5d10x5 
*Fighting Squares* 6x6 or 1 square (space-scale), *Cover* Total
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +42
*Abilities* Str 50, Dex 12, Con --, Int 16 
*Skills* Initiative +10, Mechanics +10, Perception +8, Pilot +10 (+0), Use Computers +10
*Crew* 40 (skilled); *Passengers* 100 troops
*Cargo* 1,000 tons; *Consumables* 6 months; *Carried Craft* none
*Hyperdrive* x10, no nav computer. 
*Availability* military (Sith); *Cost* not available
*apply a -20 penalty on attacks against any target smaller then colossal


Now my last set will be the MAJOR badguys... some whom I don't expect the players to ever meet but...

[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 14, 2007)

And the last set... the biggies... remember if you are a player to not look...

[sblock]

*Dark Sith Hunter Harnac Da’ark*
Medium Gothin (near human) Scout 3/Jedi 4/Sith Apprentice 1, CL8
*Destiny* 0; *Force* 6; *Dark Side* 20
*Init* +12; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception +11
*Languages* Basic, Gothin, Sith
----
*Defense* Ref 24 (flat-footed 21); Fort 22; Will 23; Evasion 
*HP* 64; *Threshold* 22
*Immunities* atmospheric and inhaled poison hazards 
----
*Speed* 8 squares; Long Stride
*Melee* +11 lightsaber (2d8+8) two-handed or
*Melee* +6/+6 lightsaber (2d8+8) with Double Attack, or 
*Melee* +11 lightsaber (3d8+8) with Mighty Swing
*Ranged* +10 by weapon type
*Base Atk* +7, *Grp* +9
*Atk Options* Double Attack, Mighty Swing
*Special Actions * Dark Scourge, Lightsaber Defense I
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +11): Battle Strike (x2), Dark Rage, Force Slam, Mind Trick, Negate Energy 
*Force Techniques* Improved Sense Surroundings
*Species Traits* low-light vision
----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 15
*Talents* Dark Scourge, Evasion, Lightsaber Defense I, Long Stride, Telekinetic Savant (Force Slam)  
*Feats* Double Attack, Force Sensitivity, Force Training (x2), Improved Defenses, Mighty Swing, Shake it Off, Weapon Focus (lightsaber), Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber, pistol, rifle, simple)
*Skills* Endurance +10, Initiative +12, Perception +11, Stealth +12, Survival +11, Use the Force +11
----
*Possessions* Lightsaber (has built his own), all-temp cloak, cybernetic re-breather (immunity to gases)


*Sith Alchemist, Lady Shada Xontic*
Medium Near-Female Human Jedi 7/Sith Apprentice 3, CL10
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 7; *Dark Side* 33
*Init* +12; *Senses* Perception +6; Force Perception +18
*Languages* Basic, Sith, Ryl
----
*Defense* Ref 26 (flat-footed 22); Fort 23; Will 23 
*HP* 74; *Threshold* 23
----
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* +16 lightsaber (2d8+8)
*Melee* lightsabers +14/+14 (2d8+8) with Dual lightsaber
*Ranged* +14 by weapon type (like Dark Healing)
*Base Atk* +10, *Grp* +11
*Atk Options* Acrobatic Strike, Dual Weapon Attack
*Special Actions* Acrobatic Recovery, Dark Healing, Lightsaber Defense II 
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +18): Mind Trick, Move Objects, Rebuke, Surge 
*Force Techniques* Force Point Recovery, Force Power Mastery (Surge)
----
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Talents* Acrobatic Recovery, Dark Healing, Force Perception, Lightsaber Defense II, Weapon Specialization (lightsaber)
*Feats* Acrobatic Strike, Dual Weapon Master II, Force Sensitivity, Force Training (x2), Skill Focus (Use the Force), Sith Alchemy*, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (lightsaber), Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers, simple)
*Skills* Acrobatics +14, Initiative +14, Knowledge (galactic lore) +12, Use the Force +18
----
*Possessions* two lightsabers (has built her own), robes


And the REALLY big bad behind it all… whom the characters will probably never ever face (nor should they), but whom will be a role, mostly in pulling the gargantuan colony ship out of hyperspace just outside the Bogden system to draw off the Republic ships guarding it…

*Darth Nihilus, Sith Lord* 
Medium Male Human Jedi 7/Sith Apprentice 5/Sith Lord 5; CL17
*Destiny* 2; *Force* 12; *Dark Side* 44
*Init* +22, Force Intuition; *Senses* Perception +15
*Languages* Basic, Sith, Zabrak, Ryl
----
*Defense* Ref 34 (flat 30); Fort 32; Will 32; Block, Deflect 
*HP* 164; *Threshold* 32
*Immunities* fear effects
----
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* +21 lightsaber (2d8+12) 
*Melee* +18/+18 lightsaber (2d8+12) with Double Attack
*Melee* +13/+13/+13 lightsaber (2d8+12) with Triple Attack
*Melee* lightsaber +19 (3d8+12) with Rapid Strike
*Ranged* +20 by weapon type 
*Base Atk* +17, *Grp* +19
*Attack Opts* Double Attack, Rapid Strike, Triple Attack
*Special Actions* Improved Dark Healing, Resilience, Temptation, Triple Crit, Whirlwind Attack
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +22)  Dark Rage, Mind Trick, Move Objects, Negate Energy, Sith Hatred (2)*, Surge
*Force Secrets* Devastating Power, Distant Power, Multitarget Power, Quicken Power
*Force Techniques* Force Point Recovery, Force Power Mastery (Sith Hatred), Improved Sense Surroundings  
----
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 17, Cha 19
*Talents* Block, Deflect, Dark Healing, Force Intuition, Improved Dark Healing, Multiattack Proficiency, Resilience, Weapon Specialization (lightsaber) 
*Feats* Acrobatic Strike, Double Attack, Force Sensitivity, Force Training (x2), Improved Defenses, Martial Arts I, Rapid Strike, Triple Attack, Triple Crit, Skill Focus (Use the Force), Weapon Focus (lightsaber), Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber, simple), Whirlwind Attack 
*Skills* Acrobatics +16, Endurance +15, Jump +15, Knowledge (tactics) +16, Use the Force +22
*Possessions* Lightsaber (built his own), All-temp cloak 

*New Sith Feats, Powers and Force Secrets.

Note or Clarifications on Dark Healing and Improved Dark Healing – Dark Healing can only be used on living creatures (Droids and craft are immune), and ignores Damage Resistance and Armor equipment bonuses. It is most affective verses sentient beings, hence creatures with 2 or less Intelligence suffer only ½ damage (and the Sith only recovers this amount). It still requires a ranged attack roll to succeed. 

*NEW FEAT
SITH ALCHEMY*
A Dark Force User with this feat has delved into the mystical art of Sith Alchemy and has learned how to manipulate the very body of a subject. Of course this tends to drive the subject insane. I am still working on this but it will be based heavily on Sith Alchemy found in the Dark Side Sourcebook for the old Star Wars d20 game. Use of this feat causes (lots) of Dark Side points.

*NEW SITH POWER
SITH HATRED* _[dark side power]_
Though the Dark side of the Force, a Sith’s rage can damage those around him, causing them intense pain. *Time:* Standard Action. *Target:* all targets in a 2 by 2 square within 6 squares and line of sight. 
*Make a Use the Force check.* Make one roll and compare the results to all targets within 2 by 2 square's Will Defense. If the attack 'hits', then target(s) affected takes 3d6 damage and moves down -1 step on the condition track. For each 5 additional points you exceed any of the target’s Will Defense they take an additional 1d6 damage. If the check is less then the targets Will Defense they take 1d6 damage and do not suffer the conditional track penalty.  
*Special:* If you successfully use this Force power, you can spend a Force Point to cause an additional 3d6 damage and move the target’s down an additional -1 step on the condition track.
[/sblock]


----------

